# What it do, I'm new, how are you?



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome all... New to the site not to riding.. Been boarding for about 10 years.. all around the world.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

hi, btw there is a thread to Introduce yourself in.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea I saw that after I posted this.. I posted up there as well..


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

............you sound like Dr. Seuss.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

lol...that works for me


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh: 

Welcome to the site. Hope you get a kick out of it as much as I do.


----------

